# Cancer sucks, but don’t keep it to yourself



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

One thing you quickly learn at the cancer Dr. is be a good listener. I’ve found out in not only cancer patients, but other life’s experiences the worst thing to do is hold it inside. For most people, not all. It’s only human nature to assume things that may never happen. There was this one patient making her next appointment, when we all heard her tell the receptionist that she has to bring a bus or taxi to her appointments, because her kids were too busy???? Immediatley this Lady walks over and said she would be more than glad to take her to her Dr. visits.❤ It’s heart warming to see patients find a common ground and to share their stories with someone who completely understands their situation. It’s a bond like no other I’ve experienced. A lot of conversations start out with cancer as the main subject, but before you know it they are all upbeat, if only for a short time. Heck sometimes they let me get a word in edgewise????????????????


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

You okay Mr. Tag?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you I want to make a positive impact on other people’s life, so they can be as content as my wife and I are. I wish I could take the credit for my thoughts, but I can’t. I just describe what people already possess, they just for one reason or another don’t recognize their own greatness. I kind f get it, I turn bright red when someone compliments me, once or twice a year


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Now Tag, you do know how to solicit the compliments. Well deserved compliments I might add. If compliments bother you so much the only way you're going to slow them down is to stop letting us know what a terrific guy you are. But I suppose it is already too late, the cat is out of the bag.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I survived a nasty bout of stage 4 head and neck cancer that had moved to my lung. I had to have a lobe of my right lung removed and the after effects really are a bummer.

I find myself telling many people about it and sometimes I wonder if people think I'm whining.... No way!! I won a hell of a battle and if my hearing sucks, if my tongue feels like there's a lit cigarette on it all the time, if I'm a bit loopy at times and if I have to struggle to climb that steep hill on my bike panting like a dog, there's a reason. But, I'm still kickin'.

Nobody needs to go through what I went through. They told me if were 5 years earlier I wouldn't be here today. They are making great progress and working miracles, and I hear success stories all the time. No matter, you can never give up hope!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks for sharing your story Devil's son in law. Sounds like you really are not related to the Devil after all. You won the battle and he lost.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Cancer has broke my family's heart more than once .


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Watching it slowly ravage and take my mom made me question my faith. Watching my dad soldier through the grief restored it.

I'm a proponent of cannabinoid research for the treatment of this horrible disease. The plant needs to be reclassified. The potential can't be ignored any longer. I pray Sessions either has a change of heart or is relieved.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Watching it slowly ravage and take my mom made me question my faith. Watching my dad soldier through the grief restored it.
> 
> I'm a proponent of cannabinoid research for the treatment of this horrible disease. The plant needs to be reclassified. The potential can't be ignored any longer. I pray Sessions either has a change of heart or is relieved.


I agree Hulla, Time to take stop pretending its 1960 and take advantage of what is available to us. Not like medical science is not completely aware of the possibilitys.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

My wife had cancer on her leg several years ago, due to sunburn. We had went fishing at a friends pond for the day. I look over and she had placed a towel over her legs to keep from getting too much sun. Back then suntan lotion wasn’t anything like we have today. By putting the towel over her legs only made things worse. It was like covering a in an oven. We end up in the hospital that night, they put her on IVs and that’s where she stayed for a couple of days. A couple yessir so we go to our Dr. to see about the spot on her leg.He sends us to a dermatologist where we are told after a couple visits She has a form of cancer. I’m here to tell you when they say the C word it’s a feeling I hope you never have to experience.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Hula Baloo I’m doing well, thanks for asking


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m with you 100 % Hulla. TreeFork I’m sorry to hear your family has had to endure such a tragic disease.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Devil Son In Law is one big hearted Grand Pa


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

The Japanese call this Kokoro... the shout of life! So many SSF members have this in bunches. Real life good guys and gals with character! And a few charactors, too. Makes my day to smile at you fine friends... sharing cancer tales none the less.

If we can by the end of my lifetime beat this "stuff" into extinction I will be so happy. Looks like some genetic mods and a few other discoveries may lead to early identifications and possibly vaccines! Just when I was getting used to cel phones and a space station... we get some real hooeful science.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

My dad 8 weeks ago had 3 feet of colon taken out of him . They said the tumor was cancer the doc said they think they got it all but they wanted him to do a little chemotherapy just incase so far everything checks ok and he had no bad side effects. 
Keeping fingers cross.
I feel for you tag hang in there . Apparently they are getting better and better with these drugs and surgery they managed to stitch my dad up and out of the hospital in a week no bag or anything . He feels already like normal actually.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Glad your Father is getting better romanljic


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you for your well wishes


----------

